# Phrag. Waunakee Sunset 'Dark Red'



## Drorchid (Sep 8, 2009)

One of the darkest Red Phrag. Waunakee Sunsets I have seen thus far:







side by side to a Phrag. besseae:






Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2009)

All hail the Queen and her Regal Retainers! :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 8, 2009)

Amazing colour!!!!!


----------



## 2ljd (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! What an intense red!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2009)

Simply gorgeous, but it's hard to beat that besseae!


----------



## Hera (Sep 8, 2009)

The bess outshines I'm afraid!!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 8, 2009)

very nice.the best colored one I have ever seen


----------



## snow (Sep 8, 2009)

haven,t seen any redder. nice!
although i,ll take them both.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep! Red! I like the color very much but getting bore with the besseae shape.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 8, 2009)

oh wow!! Gorgeous colors!! Would be great if you have a Phrag Jason F. to compare the colors


----------



## e-spice (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty amazing.

e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 9, 2009)

lovely 'Dark Red' and super besseae!!!! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Sep 9, 2009)

that's intense, thanks.

Forrest


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 9, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> lovely 'Dark Red' and super besseae!!!! Jean



The besseae is also from my line of breeding, it is actually an offspring of the famous 'Rob's Choice', I crossed it to one of our best 2n besseae's. So this besseae is actually a 3N flower. It is larger than a regular 2n flower (but not as large as 'Rob's Choice') and is a some what darker in color.

Robert


----------



## John M (Sep 9, 2009)

Fantastic red! I REALLY like this. Bravo!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Yep! Red! I like the color very much but getting bore with the besseae shape.



It's sad, someone fell off their meds! ity:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 11, 2009)

Great color!


----------



## CodPaph (Sep 12, 2009)

great colors , very very nice , big flower


----------



## P-chan (Sep 13, 2009)

*That color is HOT!!!*


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> All hail the Queen and her Regal Retainers! :drool:



Someone call 911 for Eric please.


----------



## John M (Sep 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> Someone call 911 for Eric please.



:rollhappy:


----------

